# Reputation



## Jezlad

Heresy Online now has a reputation feature.

Here's how it works.


This mod gives the ability for you guys to give or take reputation from other members. 
If you want to thank someone for a helpful post, article or tactica you can do so by clicking on the small +/- icon.
If someone acts like an asshole or behaves out fo turn you can give them a negative rep vote. Please add a reason for the vote as its viewable.
<<<<< Here

If anyone is wondering why I have such a high rep its because I fucked up the install somehow - the forum thinks I joined in 1970...
Never mind though - I have a massive pool to reward people for Article submissions! (hint)


----------



## Anphicar

This is a coolthing to have, but it might turn some people into further acts of stupidity b/c they hate every for their crappy points.


----------



## Jezlad

A month trial wont hurt. If things go pear shaped i'll disable it.


----------



## Anphicar

I assume you can't loo at your own rep?

BTW Jez, your already on fire.


----------



## Jezlad

Ignore my rep.

I plan on dishing it all out anyway.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I think a month trial should work. That way you can see how it will go and if people will be pricks about it. Just like trolls love to start flames, guaranteed they will like to delete Rep points.


----------



## Elchimpster

They exist in every group. Hopefully they'll be tame here.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ooo, nice one on the time limit Jez. That will definitely go a long way to limiting crazy changes to rep.

More I think about it, with Rep points being limited by how much you have yourself, trolls aren't really going to be able to get very far with this. After all, no one likes a troll and as such they will have very little points to alter someone else's stats.

Time will tell but this is definitely a cool add-on.


----------



## pathwinder14

This is a really cool idea.


----------



## feuer_faust

It's neat: I dunno what it'll be aside from "Hey neat." This is in my opinion, of course. It seems msot people will go by number of posts... ideally, though, the rep should be a "true" indicator of usefulness, or popularity.

A month is a good timeframe to test.

EDIT: It seems that REP climbs with posts, at least starting out... interesting.


----------



## Prophaniti

Given that reputation encourages good behaviour I can only see it as a good thing. From what I've heard so far there are some safeguards to prevent abuse. Post count doesn't always guarantee a good member, just a vociferous one.


----------



## Anphicar

Didnt we choose to opt of of custom ranks, though? Because it would promote spam? 

This, IMO, is similar.


----------



## Elchimpster

By spam you mean post-pumping?


----------



## Warboss Dakka

It does seem that rep rises with the number of posts you make. Could you please explain exactly how the reputation system works? How is reputation generated? How is it lost? When you give someone rep, does it deduct from your own pool? Knowing this will help us know who might abuse the system and how we are best to use it.


----------



## ikarus

Well reputation can be seen two ways.

1. post pumping.

2. encourage posts.

Custom ranks could be seen as a 'reward' for those who are worthy.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Rep is awarded by the other forum members who can't allow more than a certain amount of points based on their own total from what I can tell.


----------



## uberschveinen

Being the trusty contrarian that I am, I'd have to say I am somewhat cynical about this. At this stage I think the system will float along without being spectacularly successful or destructive, but it does tend to encourage people doing whatever it is they do for the prposes of self-gain rather than simply because they want to be useful. Not only that, but when self-gain becomes the objective, the quality of everything that person does often goes down as a result.

Then again, I haven't seen this work, so it might actually be rather helpful if it works.

Still, I always preferred an older system I used once where there were no post counts or reputations or anything, and ranks were awarded solely by the moderating team. It's best for small fora where the scale allows it, and severely discourages look-at-me-ism.

I'll go along with the trial, until I see where it's going.


----------



## ikarus

Ah I gotcha, makes perfect sense, a rewarding system for being a good contributing member and a punishment for those whose cause havoc


----------



## The Wraithlord

Hmm, is it just me or does your own reputation rise when you give points to someone else? If so, I have to admit confusion as to why that should be so.


----------



## Jezlad

I'll add a guide on how it works shortly guys.

It actually goes down when you give.


----------



## ikarus

In all honesty, I predict that I will be one of the most highest reputation people around .. just seeing the rate my reputation is going hmm. yummy.


----------



## Jezlad

This should clear it up a little.

http://heresy-online.net/guide/reputation_system_guide.html

I've set it to simple mode so all rep value is 1.


----------



## Warboss Dakka

That clears it up, thank you Jez. I think this reputation feature could be a really cool thing as long as we don't go abusing it (we as in the users). The mods and administraitors have given us a lot of cool toys to play with, so as long as we play nice and don't break them, we should have fun. As long as we respect the forums and eachother, there's no reason why the rep system can't be a treat for everyone and a useful tool besides. (It's far better than post count for helping know who is a helpful, experienced poster and who's a spam happy +1 post humper.) As far as I can tell though, rep does go up with post count, but it's not so much the number of reputation that's helpful but rather the number and quality of votes. While spamming might give you a nice high rep number, having no positive votes is far more telling.


----------



## uberschveinen

Ah. Thought of something.

Since the reputation system right now seems to be set up like one point per post or something similarly ludicrous, change that. It should take at least thirty posts a point, to keep inflation down. I've just noticed a few people with maybe two votes and forty points, which is simply too much.


----------



## jigplums

I agree the amount it should go up per post should be relatively low. Same with how long youv'e been a site member.


----------



## Jezlad

I've tweaked it so you now get 1 rep point for 30 posts or 30 days on the forum.

Might be worth dropping the days to 21.

Any thoughts?


----------



## uberschveinen

A month is good, though it means you're in line for 433 points on that basis alone. Thirty posts is good, since to spam that up would take a dedicated effort over a long period of time taking great care to post mindlessly wherever opportune to avoid being a blatant reputation whore, which tends to lack the immediate gratification most of said people so sorely demand.


----------



## Grismund

hes not wrong at all wellsaied

gris


----------



## Farseer Ryan

but then what would constitute one who is worthy? Alot of rep, # of posts what. There has to be a guideline throughout the mods or somethin.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Well for the most part, unless you are a super avid poster, most of your points will come from others I would think.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

so now im wondering y is mine so high, i mean yea 200 posts but no votes, huh?


----------

